# Airless, Puncture Proof, See Thro` Tyres



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

At last a major tyre manufacturer has invented an airless puncture proof tyre. When in motion they also apear to be see through.

Dave p


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice find Dave! where can I get them and how much? :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

They are currently on the market for small construction vehicles and disabled scooters.
Future developements to come. 

Dave p


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Dave, reminded me to set my watch.

Martin


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Michelin*

Pioneered by Michelin a good while back and not an April fools!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Aren't they called cartwheels?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

They are called Tweels, car tweels.

Dave p


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

This car runs on the new type wheels - good aren't they?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If they are see through, how do you know when there is no tread left and are illegal ??? :?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Not a joke , but I thought it would get a few comments.

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/tweel-airless-tire.htm




http://www.fastcoolcars.com/airless-tires.htm

Dave p


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

As you can see.....airless, puncture proof and looks transparent when moving.


Now what have those mods done? 

'Click to enlarge' now makes it smaller! :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

'Click to enlarge' now makes it smaller!
My pc does that a lot.
Be carefull what you click on :lol: 
Dave p


----------

